# Cellar Bar Singapore



## Keith Adkins

Can anyone tell me what became of the Cellar Bar, just down the street from the Shell Tower.
Spent quite a few hours putting the world to rights during the afternoon before venturing to the likes of Bugi Street etc as the sun went down in the early 60's.
Keith Adkins


----------



## gordy

I believe it got caught up in the 'redevelopement' which removed Change Alley and all other 'interesting' areas(Cloud)


----------



## BlythSpirit

Yes - A lovely cold pint of Tiger in the Cellar was one of my most memorable recollections of my time with shell.


----------



## MikeK

In Jardines, that was our meeting point for a beer and nosh too, before setting off on the usual rounds !

Mike


----------



## Johnny Walker

If my memory serves me correctly, I have rcollections of allways going there for a fillet steak and chips when i was with shell in Singapore, or was that somewhere else?


----------



## ChasD

Last I saw of it, it was just a big hole in the ground with a JCB roughly where the bar should have been. Most definitely a favourite haunt especially during the Indonesian 'Confrontation' era when one could reach the Cellar during the one hour morning lifting of the curfew, spend all day in the company of some very pleasant young ladies, then back to the ship during the evening lifting of the curfew. ( a 22hour curfew was in place for most of the 'Confrontation').
Its interesting to go on to Google Earth, street view to see how the Collyer Quay area - and others - has changed !!!


----------



## Surveillancepilot

Great place, the Cellar Bar nice girls, good food. Was in Singapore in March this year for the first time since 1965 Collyer Quay now a fancy bar/eatery part of a posh hotel. Its serious high rise where the old Cellar used to be and you have to negotiate a busy onslaught of Singapore traffic. We used to come out of the Cellar Bar at night,cross over to the food stalls eat fried rice and seafood and look out at the ships lit up in the basin. No more, there is another posh hotel and appartments on the reclaimed land on the basin...Sad but at least we have 'nostalgia'


----------



## Julian Calvin

Was in Singapore last year and saw from a passing taxi that a row of the old bars were still kept in original (from the outside anyway) condition. Champagne Bar etc.
Anybody know if these are kept in "active" condition or just as historic buildings?


----------



## MikeK

Johnny Walker said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, I have rcollections of allways going there for a fillet steak and chips when i was with shell in Singapore, or was that somewhere else?


I think your memories may be right as I'm sure steak sarnies were our favourite


----------



## Dave Woods

Am I correct in thinking that it was burned down in the late 60's. I know it was still going in 1968 but a visit a couple of years later it was derelict and badly scorched.


----------



## Robinj

Remember it as a great place spent many a night there in the early 60's, before we moved on to the more seedy places.


----------



## China hand

Surveillancepilot said:


> Great place, the Cellar Bar nice girls, good food. Was in Singapore in March this year for the first time since 1965 Collyer Quay now a fancy bar/eatery part of a posh hotel. Its serious high rise where the old Cellar used to be and you have to negotiate a busy onslaught of Singapore traffic. We used to come out of the Cellar Bar at night,cross over to the food stalls eat fried rice and seafood and look out at the ships lit up in the basin. No more, there is another posh hotel and appartments on the reclaimed land on the basin...Sad but at least we have 'nostalgia'



I think I want to cry.


----------

